# New Nutro Ultra



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I am excited about the new Nutro Ultra Gluten Free formulas. They are gluten free as well as grain free (something a lot of people have been looking for in the Ultra line.) There are five new formulas Chicken, Potato and Peas, Lamb, Potato and Peas, Salmon, Potato and Peas, Turkey, Potato and Peas, and Small Breed Chicken, Potato and Peas. I am looking forward to trying it out on Baxter to see how he does on it!









Here is a picture of the ingredients and guaranteed analysis.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I noticed that. I also noticed they don't list Ash or Phosphorus %. I think that's the new "thing" that helps consumers judge the quality of the foods. What are the levels in these?


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

They did look good to me, at first. Unfortunately, they contain flaxseed, which my pug does not do well on.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I noticed that. I also noticed they don't list Ash or Phosphorus %. I think that's the new "thing" that helps consumers judge the quality of the foods. What are the levels in these?


As of right now I do not know. Up until this week, all I had seen on it was the ingredient list, I hadn't seen the guaranteed analysis until last night. But I will definitely find out for you.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

LProf said:


> They did look good to me, at first. Unfortunately, they contain flaxseed, which my pug does not do well on.


Awwww. Yeah, definitely don't want to give your dog anything that will cause any allergy issues.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Probably a decent food for most dogs, but my allergy dog is allergic to chicken, potatoes, alfalfa, and eggs.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> Probably a decent food for most dogs, but my allergy dog is allergic to chicken, potatoes, alfalfa, and eggs.


Yeah, unfortunately there are some ingredients in there that can cause allergy issues for dogs with severe allergies. I am pretty lucky with Baxter. He doesn't have any allergy issues.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I tried a couple of these Boost PatÃ© Dog Food Entrées - ULTRAâ„¢ Adult Dog Foods | NUTROÂ® ULTRAâ„¢ Dog Foods for Baxter and he absolutely loved them. I am excited to try out the dry food too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

My dogs love wet food! Jack generally eats only canned food, as he will leave the kibble in his bowl every stinking time. I might give it a try for him but I couldn't use it for Echo or Darby, and probably ok with Cookie. How much are they?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I got them for $1.89 at Petsmart.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I think I'm going to get a couple more of the Protein Boost Ultra Trays for Baxter today to see how he likes this two.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I noticed that. I also noticed they don't list Ash or Phosphorus %. I think that's the new "thing" that helps consumers judge the quality of the foods. What are the levels in these?


Sorry it took a while to get back to you on this, I've been very busy with wedding planning. 

Each of the formulas is a little different as far as the levels go, but the ash ranges between 8.56% and 10.2% and the phosphorus ranges between 1.3% and 1.6%. Does that help you?


----------

